# Itazte Rip Off



## ShaneW (3/4/14)

Check this mod...

Mixture of the SVD and MVP in terms of features. 

With the addition of a flashlight and cheesy rubber housing

http://www.fasttech.com/p/1668902


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/4/14)

this is a shower mod, lol i use to love smoking stinkies in the shower, the only thing i miss from stinkies, since i made the move to vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/4/14)

Already reported: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-lvt.1509/


----------



## ShaneW (3/4/14)

Ooops, I better hope the fines master doesn't pick this infraction up


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Ooops, I better hope the fines master doesn't pick this infraction up



He did indeed pick it up and he is also very grateful for the full admission of guilt here and will be even more grateful if you would click on this link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goals/keep-ecigssa-alive.1/donations and kak and betaal while the full bench of the supreme court are in such a good mood and are only asking for a Rhino at this stage...


----------



## ShaneW (3/4/14)

You way too observant!
Fine paid 

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> You way too observant!
> Fine paid



Oh what a good boy! I hope that was a good lesson... no Dups and don't admit guilt!  You are the MAN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

